# "Transparent" paint or color wash for musliin/plastic?



## JLNorthGA (Apr 8, 2012)

We want to back light the muslin flats and show colors. Obviously if you do this with ordinary paint, the opaque material in the paint would cause you to see just a dark "blob" as opposed to any colors. I also had some ideas for painting translucent plastics to show colors.

What would be a suitable paint or color wash to use on muslin and or plastic? We want to see the colors. Obviously we need quarts, not gallons. We would prefer a range of colors. I had thought of wood stains, but I don't know if these would be suitable (or come in the right colors).


----------



## Footer (Apr 8, 2012)

You actually paint with dyes to do this right. Its a bit of a pain but creates a great effect. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tex (Apr 8, 2012)

A tinted glaze might work and be easier to deal with, but dye would be best.


----------



## Robert (Apr 8, 2012)

Rosco Super Saturated paint can be diluted down to create a tranlucent wash and still maintain vibrant color. I used it to do a stained glass window. Not as brilliant as glass, but effective.


----------



## JLNorthGA (Apr 8, 2012)

I am going to try and convince SWMBO (AKA Laurel) to try dyes. I had thought about watercolor paint, but I don't know if that will work.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Apr 8, 2012)

It might be worth trying some or all of the suggested methods on a smaller scale and seeing which one works best for what you are trying to do. That is if you have the time, supplies, etc.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Apr 10, 2012)

For the muslin aniline dyes work great. For the plastic glass stains work well.


----------

